# Postfix not appending domain to outgoing emails

## alexjplant

Last night I got Postfix working pretty much perfectly. I started poking around webmin afterwards and enabled canonical mapping so that I could change my email to something more friendly than username@fqdn. When I did this, however, it threw a wrench in the works and stopped transporting mail altogether. I disabled mapping in webmin but now all outgoing emails are lacking a domain name, so instead of an email being from ajplant@fqdn.blah they are from ajplant@ . I have checked main.cf for any hints of rewriting still being enabled and there are none. Anyone have any ideas as to why this is suddenly not working?

----------

## John R. Graham

What does

```
hostname --fqdn
```

show? (Feel free to be circumspect. I just want to know if your system knows its fully qualified domain name.)

- John

----------

## alexjplant

it shows my FQDN... xx.yy.com. I also tried manually specifying the outbound mail domain and that didn't work either.  I'm fairly sure this is Postfix-related but I could be wrong.

----------

## gentoo_ram

Typically, the e-mail address as shown to the recipient is set by your mail client.  Not the MTA on any server.  The MTA may set addresses in the envelope, but users won't see that.

----------

